# More....Carb and Timing Help?



## Dave N Laura Chomyn (Jul 2, 2018)

I now have a pretty good compromise...but still getting some popping on deceleration from WOT. My current Jet and Rod combo gives very good performance and seems to be the best for my "load up" at idle. Should I try adjusting my timing, or use the chart from Lars for rod/jet cruise area and pick a larger jet but stay in the same cruise area.? Engine has headers and Magnaflow mufflers

It was difficult finding a combination that does not load the engine, just off idle into reverse, with the 744 cam. I am definitely having issues with my idle circuit as it runs rich at idle but clearly gets lean at cruise and WOT. Car has headers and is at 9 deg for base timing... vacuum advance is all in at idle for a total of 27 deg measured at crank .. stock distributor 1111946 but new B28 can for low vacuum of 15 at idle and 10 in reverse


----------



## Dave N Laura Chomyn (Jul 2, 2018)

I should add that i ended up compromising on power piston springs as well...it opens slightly when put in reverse when the engine sees a little load...i know that spring should have the rods pulled in at idle ...that works in PARK but not R. Are the rods supposed to be pulled in on an Auto tranny when in D or R?


----------

